# replace just struts, or struts and springs - any way to tell (diy diagnosis)???



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trying to figure out if I should pull the trigger on just 2 decent brand name struts (fronts)?

2 struts 2 springs? 

2 struts 2 springs and all the mounting hardware n stuff?

OR... an all-inclusive package of 4 budget coilovers (priced roughly same as 2 struts 2 springs)?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

How long are you keeping the car ?
I might try out just the struts first.
How bad is it handling now ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> How long are you keeping the car ?
> I might try out just the struts first.
> How bad is it handling now ?


Bent strut / several degrees excess negative camber / rides rough/ munches thru one used tire per 1k mi


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Another thing to consider: found a guy willing to install ALL FOUR coilovers for just 120 cash


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Bent strut / several degrees excess negative camber / rides rough/ munches thru one used tire per 1k mi


Ow.any other bent parts ?
Try the struts and a serious realignment from a shop you trust.
A bad shop will try to replace your whole front end.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ow.any other bent parts ?
> Try the struts and a serious realignment from a shop you trust.
> A bad shop will try to replace your whole front end.


Other bent parts I've done myself

So seriously though, is there a METHOD to diagnose if just the struts or struts and springs both need replacing?

Cuz being mistaken about this will cost far more than coilovers all around installed...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Other bent parts I've done myself
> 
> So seriously though, is there a METHOD to diagnose if just the struts or struts and springs both need replacing?
> 
> Cuz being mistaken about this will cost far more than coilovers all around installed...


I don't know. I jumped a ditch once in a car chasing 4 wheelers. Both tires were pointing out up front.
One shop wanted $1,500.00 in the 80's to replace front end.
I found an alignment shop and a guy who used a lot of shims,and it drove perfectly for years for $38.00


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Adieu said:


> < . . . >
> So seriously though, is there a METHOD to diagnose if just the struts or struts and springs both need replacing?
> < . . . >


Springs far outlast struts. Exceptions are some aftermarket lowering springs; sometimes manufacturers skimp on material specs, causing premature sagging.

The easiest diagnosis is to check the vehicle's ground clearance compared to new.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

We sell a lot of struts where I work. Thinking back on it, we've sold thousands of struts and I can count on one hand the amount of springs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> We sell a lot of struts where I work. Thinking back on it, we've sold thousands of struts and I can count on one hand the amount of springs.


Springs flex side to side. Really hard to bend a spring. It can be done but it would really have to be misshapen to need replacement.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Your springs more then likely are fine . They'll out last the struts almost 3 to 1


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Replace the struts only. I'm sure your springs are fine. Make sure to get a four wheel alignment when done. Always get an alignment after doing anything to a car's suspension or you'll keep eating up tires.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

How many miles on the springs, what kind of vehicle, any medication??? Usually when replacing bad struts there is no need to replace the spring also. Just replaced my struts (truck has 272,xxx miles on it) and the springs were fine. Just had them swapped over to the new struts, reinstalled and everything is fine.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hugo said:


> Springs far outlast struts. Exceptions are some aftermarket lowering springs; sometimes manufacturers skimp on material specs, causing premature sagging.
> 
> The easiest diagnosis is to check the vehicle's ground clearance compared to new.


Thought so too

Looked at clearance & ordered El Cheapo coilover kit


----------



## Melissa Pagan (Nov 19, 2016)

Same thought!!


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Strut/spring packages were developed as a time saving, thus labor saving installation option. they typically are constructed of low quality primary components: strut, spring, mount, and bearing. the obvious benefit aside from time is safety. compressing coil springs requires specialized tools and great care because of the potential danger if the compressed coil comes free unexpectedly.

As a mechanic I always recommended installing idividual components for twofold reason. the individual component quality will be higher, thus minimizing potential combats and increasing passenger comfort, and I could bill more time for the repair, increasing my bottom line.

For a diyer at home with hand tools, buying the packaged assembly is a reasonable alternative.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Strut/spring packages were developed as a time saving, thus labor saving installation option. they typically are constructed of low quality primary components: strut, spring, mount, and bearing. the obvious benefit aside from time is safety. compressing coil springs requires specialized tools and great care because of the potential danger if the compressed coil comes free unexpectedly.
> 
> As a mechanic I always recommended installing idividual components for twofold reason. the individual component quality will be higher, thus minimizing potential combats and increasing passenger comfort, and I could bill more time for the repair, increasing my bottom line.
> 
> For a diyer at home with hand tools, buying the packaged assembly is a reasonable alternative.


Risk of mismatch between aftermarket parts seems to be a typical source of DIYer anxiety

Btw it's not like this stuff comes entirely assembled...and even if it did, you'd still need spring compressors to extract the old shocks


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ended up struggling with mine until I ordered some new shock mounts to go along with em, as well as an impact to beat that pesky bolt on top into submission (yeah yeah I know, there's a correct way to do it....except it wouldn't fit, not with the larger bolt these clowns spec'd it with)


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Btw it's not like this stuff comes entirely assembled...and even if it did, you'd still need spring compressors to extract the old shocks


http://www.partsgeek.com/gbproducts...lid=CLXA6Krhv9ACFZM2gQod534Eig&ad=47433949212

Yeah, they do.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Ok had to have my struts and shock done on one side last year on my Prius . It cost around $700. Now the right side is making that same wobble wobble noise. How much should that job typically cost?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shinezz said:


> Ok had to have my struts and shock done on one side last year on my Prius . It cost around $700. Now the right side is making that same wobble wobble noise. How much should that job typically cost?


Buy your own, install yourself


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Well that's not an option. Don't have a place to do it and I not a mechanic.My mechanic bf passed away last year, not going to be able to do it my self , nor do I want to. But thanks for your response. Just wish I could know if that is a good price or not.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shinezz said:


> Well that's not an option. Don't have a place to do it and I not a mechanic.My mechanic bf passed away last year, not going to be able to do it my self , nor do I want to. But thanks for your response. Just wish I could know if that is a good price or not.


"Side" = front only ? Or front and back?

Also, either way....no not good


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Well already did the left front. Shocks and strut and the thing that goes in side the spring. Sorry for get what it's call. It's the rubber thing. But now I think it's the right front.

Yeah price is not good I know


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Your poor car!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shinezz said:


> Well already did the left front. Shocks and strut and the thing that goes in side the spring. Sorry for get what it's call. It's the rubber thing. But now I think it's the right front.
> 
> Yeah price is not good I know


Shocks = springs
Struts = the pneumatic thingie inside spring

Rubber? Bumpstop?? That's pennies. And should come WITH a readystrut kit.

Anyway, 700 each is crazy.... I'm guessing you're NOT getting mad expensive coilovers, so the materials there cost the mechanic ~$100, if that.

They charged you $600+ labor. On a 1 hour job.

I've seen freelance mechanics offer to install coilover kits (strut spring etc replacements for all 4 wheels) for $150-200 total....so $40-50 per wheel.

PS btw struts and springs should ALWAYS be changed in pairs. No reputable mechanic should ever even HAVE a "per side" price, cuz it ain't done per side.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Shocks = springs
> Struts = the pneumatic thingie inside spring
> 
> Rubber? Bumpstop?? That's pennies. And should come WITH a readystrut kit.
> ...


While they're in there, you mayaswell have the bushings replaced, also.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Ok Correction. It is called the strut mount assembly and they did both. There is the invoice. Is that a better price? Or worse. I know I got burned on this car. But the one good thing it has paid for it self. Lesson learned now I just want a better deal some how. Thank you for your feed back very helpful.
And now it's making the same noise. I guess I got to take it back there.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

ripped off  not a good technician only a parts changer


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Well it was both sides and I took it back and it was a plastic piece of the grill that was rattling around. So that was all the noise was.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shinezz said:


> Ok Correction. It is called the strut mount assembly and they did both. There is the invoice. Is that a better price? Or worse. I know I got burned on this car. But the one good thing it has paid for it self. Lesson learned now I just want a better deal some how. Thank you for your feed back very helpful.
> And now it's making the same noise. I guess I got to take it back there.


My BMW's strut mounts cost like 18 or 23 bucks a side


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Is that to have them installed? I mean I know I could have one of my friends do it but then we did not have a place to do it and you need a tool for the springs. Did not have that and a shade tree mechanic was just not what I needed. Wanted it done so I could get on the road to pay for it. I would have my master mechanic bf do it like always, but sadly he couldn't be on this earth any more so I really had no choice. None of you where around to help so what else could I do. I know I got pretty much burned.


----------



## lxa1947 (Feb 27, 2017)

Why did they charge you 3 times for labor? You definitely got burned. The price for the strut assemblies are not too bad, and the $210 installation isn't too bad either, although most shops would probably charge 2 hours ~ $150. The charge for $98, and $30 are where you got misled.

Also, struts are part of the steering system (tie rods hook up to them), and shocks are just the tube that compresses. Usually you'll have struts up front, and shock in the rear.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

So yes, there is shocks in front. And they replaced those also. I am not sure why they charge twice. I am going to take that back and ask. Thank you for pointing that out. I guess I am spoiled. Never have had to deal with taking my car to any of these places.


----------



## lxa1947 (Feb 27, 2017)

Shinezz said:


> So yes, there is shocks in front. And they replaced those also. I am not sure why they charge twice. I am going to take that back and ask. Thank you for pointing that out. I guess I am spoiled. Never have had to deal with taking my car to any of these places.


Oh the $98 was parts price for 2 End Links. That's pretty high unless they got OEM ones (which they probably didn't). The $30 installation on that is about right.

I would just avoid using them again. There are tons of youtube videos that should you how to do basic stuff like that, and it could save you hundreds of dollars. End links would take you probably an hour to do with very basic tools.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I purchased 4 struts and coils complete with new strut hats and hardware on my older car I bought them on ebay for $220 delivered. They worked perfectly I installed them myself but then had a 4 wheel alignment performed at a reputable shop.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Ok thank you. Yeah most every place here is going to be high. It's the Bay Area. Not gonna find very many cheap places I don't have to drive 40 miles. And yeah I always had my bf do it, but since he has passed away,I am learning how lucky I was. I would do it my self but when you have no tools, no place to live let alone work on a car ( they frown on that stuff in parking lots) no friends either,kind of have no choise but to take it to these places.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Shinezz said:


> Ok had to have my struts and shock done on one side last year on my Prius . It cost around $700. Now the right side is making that same wobble wobble noise. How much should that job typically cost?


I bought a 4-wheel set of struts/springs and had them installed on my Prius by an off-duty Toyota mechanic. Cost me about $400 today.


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Shocks = springs
> Struts = the pneumatic thingie inside spring


Shocks are not springs. Springs are springs. Struts are like special shocks that also have other structural/suspension functions.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Yeah and where do you live? Not Marin county that's for sure.


----------

